# Anybody know anything about this?



## Maltair (Aug 1, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=47348&item=3691543520&rd=1

Looks like he has a lot of info and the feed back says it's good stuff, not enough pictures though, kinda wordy.

Anybody know his lineage or his work? 

Thanxs


----------



## Dark Kenpo Lord (Aug 1, 2004)

---Nicholas Lee's American Kenpo Conepts---
New Castle, PA 16105
Michael Acord
Tel: 724-971-7654
blacksash1972@aol.com

DarK Lord


----------



## Maltair (Aug 1, 2004)

Yea, thats what I found to, anything else?


----------



## Les (Aug 3, 2004)

You can't learn Kenpo by 'Mail Order'.

These manuals are only of value as refrence material, and even then the content may differ from what you have been taught in your school.

Les


----------



## Maltair (Aug 5, 2004)

Yea I realize that, was just looking for some referance material and a differant point of view. Thanxs. I think I'm going to get it.


----------



## marshallbd (Aug 22, 2004)

Maltair said:
			
		

> Yea I realize that, was just looking for some referance material and a differant point of view. Thanxs. I think I'm going to get it.


So did you get it?  Was it worth it?


----------



## Maltair (Aug 29, 2004)

Well the certificates I got with it sure are nice  I'm still trying to open the files. They came on a disk in .pub format. I have a friend at work that has publisher, so he is converting them for me. I'll let you know...


----------



## marshallbd (Aug 30, 2004)

Maltair said:
			
		

> Well the certificates I got with it sure are nice  I'm still trying to open the files. They came on a disk in .pub format. I have a friend at work that has publisher, so he is converting them for me. I'll let you know...


I got the manuals as well and printed them out and placed them into a 3 ring binder to use for reference material.  Well written and very easy to follow along.  I tossed the certificates though...I'll earn those from an instructor when the time comes... :asian:


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Aug 30, 2004)

marshallbd said:
			
		

> I got the manuals as well and printed them out and placed them into a 3 ring binder to use for reference material. Well written and very easy to follow along. I tossed the certificates though...*I'll earn those from an instructor when the time comes.*.. :asian:


Good man.


----------



## marshallbd (Aug 30, 2004)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> Good man.


Thanks! It is Appreciated!


----------



## Les (Aug 31, 2004)

marshallbd said:
			
		

> I tossed the certificates though...I'll earn those from an instructor when the time comes...



You have the right attitude.

How much depth do the manuals go into?

Do they discuss things like the theme of the techniques and what if situations?

Les


----------



## marshallbd (Jan 6, 2005)

Les said:
			
		

> You have the right attitude.
> 
> How much depth do the manuals go into?
> 
> ...


Sorry for the delay, I have been away.
The manuals dont get too involved, some discussion on the techniques but mainly just a step by step breakdown of the techniques, and forms required for each belt level up to 5th Black by this School.  Requirements may vary :asian:


----------



## marshallbd (Jan 6, 2005)

marshallbd said:
			
		

> Requirements may vary :asian:


Like the fine print?


----------



## shane23ss (Jan 6, 2005)

Did that material come from Michael Accord or some one trained by him?


----------



## marshallbd (Jan 7, 2005)

shane23ss said:
			
		

> Did that material come from Michael Accord or some one trained by him?


I believe Michael Acord.....but I'm not positive who actually wrote it.  It is represented that it did come from his school in PA.


----------



## shane23ss (Jan 7, 2005)

marshallbd said:
			
		

> I believe Michael Acord.....but I'm not positive who actually wrote it. It is represented that it did come from his school in PA.


So it looks pretty good? Do you have anything to reference it to? Like have you ever worked out with or trained with any Kenpo guys?


----------

